# Barking When I Walk Away



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi there:

Here is the situation and I hope someone can give me some common sense advice to cure this small problem I am having with Karlie.

When we are outside Karlie is always on a 16 foot leash either held by me or tied to a ground stake. She is never left unattended to fend for herself. She is occasionally left with her grown up pal, a Border Collie for veryshort periods with a toy and I view them from afar......now here is my problem;

If I am outdoors working around the yard and walk out of Karlie's site she is now barking. Now I know I should not respond as she will think this is the way to get my attention, and I know I should not yell at her to shut up. What should I do before this gets to be a "big problem". When I return to her view she is quiet and serene..........does anyone have a suggestion? We are outdoors all of the time in the summer and I would hate to think she will become a "barking machine".


----------



## Michelle Laurette (Apr 1, 2007)

I have a similar situation with Collette. I try not to respond but worry the neighbours will be upset if I let her bark for too long. Any ideas on how to enjoy an outdoor activity with her around without paying attention to her all the time?


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*Recently,*

my older Golden started barking when I was getting his food. I told him "Quiet" and gently closed his mouth. He seemed to get the message.


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

Michelle Laurette said:


> I have a similar situation with Collette. I try not to respond but worry the neighbours will be upset if I let her bark for too long. Any ideas on how to enjoy an outdoor activity with her around without paying attention to her all the time?


I am glad I am not alone with this problem Michelle. I feel exactly the same way. I don't want the neighbours thinking I am a crappy mother who lets her dog bark all of the time. And yes I do spend so much time with her, but sometimes I would like to garden???? 

Thanks for responding Michelle.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*Do*

your neighbors have dogs?


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

Jud said:


> your neighbors have dogs?


 
my neighbours are about an acre away and yes they have one of those tiny weenie white furry dogs..who bark all of the time. I am sure you know the ones I mean. They are very popular. I just don't know the correct spelling of the name............shitzoooooooooooo/ ha ha


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*Glad*

you don't seem to be having problems with them.


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

Jud said:


> you don't seem to be having problems with them.


 
No I don't because I love all animals. They are all welcome at my house. I just don't want my doggie to bark all the time and I am looking for some advice on the subject.


----------



## Michelle Laurette (Apr 1, 2007)

You're lucky Ronna. My closest neighbours are maybe 50 feet away, at the most. Some have dogs, some don't. I just don't want my dog to bark every time she wants attention. I've tried giving her toys to amuse herself with: nyla bone, rope, balls, her favorite blankie. She will play alone in the house but outdoors she wants company. I wonder if she feels vulnerable in the yard? The hubby thinks she's just an attention hog and that if we ignore her, the behaviour will change. Does anyone have advice for Ronna and I, fellow gardeners?


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

Michelle Laurette said:


> You're lucky Ronna. My closest neighbours are maybe 50 feet away, at the most. Some have dogs, some don't. I just don't want my dog to bark every time she wants attention. I've tried giving her toys to amuse herself with: nyla bone, rope, balls, her favorite blankie. She will play alone in the house but outdoors she wants company. I wonder if she feels vulnerable in the yard? The hubby thinks she's just an attention hog and that if we ignore her, the behaviour will change. Does anyone have advice for Ronna and I, fellow gardeners?


 
It was so funny ready your post to my husband, as he totally agrees with your husband. Isn't that too funny? I do exactly the same thing outside with the toys etc and she isn't satisfied. She does play in the house even without the other dog and is quite happy. Too bad you live on the other side of the country, because we could get these two together and they could have a "bark-a-thon............ I hope someone helps us!!! Doesn't anyone else garden? just kidding

Ronna


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

It sounds like a bid for attention to me. When he barks, I would make a loud "Ssh!" noise (kind of like an angry librarian, LOL  )

I would not make eye contact with the dog at that time or give him any attention in any way, shape, or form.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Have you trained her for long stays (indoors and outdoors)?

Will she do a quiet 30-minute, indoor, down-stay with you around her, but not paying attention to her (for instance while you are preparing dinner or paying the bills)

If she doesnt, then I would start practicing long down-stays indoors.

If so, then it may be that she hasnt generalized the stay to outdoors...and it is time to teach her...


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

LibertyME said:


> Have you trained her for long stays (indoors and outdoors)?
> 
> Will she do a quiet 30-minute, indoor, down-stay with you around her, but not paying attention to her (for instance while you are preparing dinner or paying the bills)
> 
> ...


 
Could you please be a little clearer on what you mean by a 30 min.......indoor down stay..............From what I can tell you mean as I am preparing dinner etc with her watching me and doing nothing else. We do that every day but I do not make her go into the position. If that is what I should do I will. Could you please explain further as I am interested in what you are talking about as I am sure Michelle with Collete is also.

Thanks
Ronna


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Ronna said:


> I am glad I am not alone with this problem Michelle. I feel exactly the same way. I don't want the neighbours thinking I am a crappy mother who lets her dog bark all of the time. And yes I do spend so much time with her, but sometimes I would like to garden????
> 
> Thanks for responding Michelle.


Your not alone. We have that problem with Barney and I do the same thing, worry about the neighbors sometimes. But my neighbor has a dog that barks constantly and my other neighbor has a dog that barks too, so we are kind of in the same boat but Barney just barks sooooooooooo loud and he hates it when he is outside alone or if you walk away from him. LOL!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Ronna said:


> Could you please be a little clearer on what you mean by a 30 min.......indoor down stay..............From what I can tell you mean as I am preparing dinner etc with her watching me and doing nothing else. We do that every day but I do not make her go into the position. If that is what I should do I will. Could you please explain further as I am interested in what you are talking about as I am sure Michelle with Collete is also.
> 
> Thanks
> Ronna



_PLEASE note that I acknowledge that there are a million ways to train a long down-stay....this one has worked for me...._

Yes I do make it a formal exercise...I place them in a location of my choice command a "Stay" set the timer and get on about my business...if I glance back I try not to engage their eyes...I dont use their name (for many dogs using their name is an invitation for motion)...but I will give them a "Good Dog-Good Stay-Good Down"...

By the way...I would not necessarily wait until I had a full 30-minute down stay indoors before I started outdoor stays...but I would expect that the dog would get to a 30-minute indoor down-stay far faster then a 30 minute outdoor stay...

With all training there are 3 factors that rule: Distance, Duration and Distraction....

WHEN you take this out in the back yard.....Remember that most dogs don't generalize well, and a long down-stay indoors may not translate to the outdoors....in addition to the lack of generalization, there is just soooo much to see, hear, and smell outdoors...that the distractions alone may be overwhelming....

Start at the begining all over again - on leash - Train for a 30 second down stay...then 1 minute...then 3 then 5 etc.... at each duration, practice at different distances (having you 6' away from them looks and feels different to a dog then 10' and then 20') and distractions (i.e.with you moving about around him-turning your back to him...rolling a rock past him...tossing some weeds etc...lots of quiet praise (versus really excited animated praise) and a few cookies dont hurt...

Then increase the time to say a minute, but lower the distance and distractions....Then keep the time and increase the distance and distractions

Rinse and Repeat until you get to your goal... 
My Goal for gardening would be something like:

30 minutes-DownStay/Outdoors/Insight/Off Leash/with neighbors dogs barking/with the cat walking past/with my attention averted (back turned)/with rocks and weeds being tossed/etc/etc/

Your Goal may be different....

***************************

While training, If the dog breaks the stay then escort back to the spot...no talking, a firm reminder of the stay - then make a note that the time or the distraction or the distance you went from them was too far....back track and practice for several days at the last level that they were sucessful....then try to advance again...

If a dog breaks any command I dont let them repeat it more then twice..... I assume that I have not made the command clear enough (I may have been wishy-washy with my voice, signal or body language) and/or they have not built up their confidence/understanding of what is being asked....

HOWEVER - If my dog has a well established 30 minute downstay and one day she decides that she would prefer to go sniff the cat....I do make it very obvious that she made the wrong choice. She is given a VERY FIRM chaisting (I dont use her name but instead will say SHAME ON YOU) and FIRMLY physically position her again...give her the scowl...and repeat....Then I praise generously when she has done it correctly...

Most Goldens really do want to please...so it is very important that they recieve praise to know when they are in your good Graces...

I hope that makes some sense! :crossfing

Stephanie, Jenna and anyone else - PLEASE CHIME IN -


----------



## Michelle Laurette (Apr 1, 2007)

Very indepth directions. Thanks. This is obviously a longer, bigger project than I anticipated. Collette stays in doors no problem, around cooking, dinner... but outdoors, she's distracted. I'll try your methods, I only hope I am patient enough and don't give up.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Michelle Laurette said:


> Very indepth directions. Thanks. This is obviously a longer, bigger project than I anticipated. Collette stays in doors no problem, around cooking, dinner... but outdoors, she's distracted. I'll try your methods, I only hope I am patient enough and don't give up.


Really, It sounds more complicated then it is....time consuming yeah, sure, a bit....but it can be woven into your daily outdoor activities....watering the flowers, washing the windows of the car....deadheading 'one' plant... dragging the hose reel from one place to another...

Hang in there...!


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

Thanks for the info LibertyME and I will have to study it tomorrow. I just had a minute to get on the computer tonight. I wish you were at my house for a "demo" and I am sure Michelle and Collette agree! Oh my I hope I have the determination to get this happening with my Karlie.


----------



## Michelle Laurette (Apr 1, 2007)

Ronna,

As you were the OP, I wanted to update you on Collette's progress with the 'stay and quiet routine' while outdoors. I tried the suggestions posted by others here but we'll have to keep working on it. However, I did notice that if Collette is situated between hubby and I, she's happy enough. It doesn't matter that I'm busy gardening and that he's busy changing the oil in the car, and that neither of us is paying her any mind. If she can see us both and be in between us, she's quiet. Hoorah! I'll take this small victory for the short term and keep working on stay and quiet for the long term. How is your story going? any progress?


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

Michelle Laurette said:


> Ronna,
> 
> As you were the OP, I wanted to update you on Collette's progress with the 'stay and quiet routine' while outdoors. I tried the suggestions posted by others here but we'll have to keep working on it. However, I did notice that if Collette is situated between hubby and I, she's happy enough. It doesn't matter that I'm busy gardening and that he's busy changing the oil in the car, and that neither of us is paying her any mind. If she can see us both and be in between us, she's quiet. Hoorah! I'll take this small victory for the short term and keep working on stay and quiet for the long term. How is your story going? any progress?


 
Congrats for you Michelle! I have been reading tha suggestions and have been trying them out on Karlie. She seems to be satified for a time and when she realizes that I am gone she continues to bark, but not so much. Lets continue our saga together and hope that we end up with really great puppies. We are sure lucky to have all these experienced Golden owners to help us don't you think?

Ronna


----------

